# N.B.C. Portage Lake



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Heard the winning weight today was 16#s+, Any info on who? Or any other results...


----------



## flippinjigs (Aug 18, 2005)

16lb. is correct, not sure of the names. Couple younger guys in a Ranger.
2nd was Hankins/Shriver with 14lb., 3rd was Salchak/Corley with 13lb.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I had heard that it was Jamison that won today.. I heard it from a friend who heard it from a friend.... (hey, isn't that an REO Speedwagon song? lol). Jamison is really sweet and I'm sure is on cloud 9 after this win  He lives very close to Portage Lakes, and obviously knows that lake very well. He was competing against 80 boats too! That's an awesome accomplishment for sure :B 
Rob and I fished this one as well, but unfortunately didnt do so well :'-( We only managed 2 keepers (but one was 3 pounds), and all the rest that we caught were just under sized. And I do mean "_Just_" Oh well...Hopefully Zach and Rob will take advantage of the knowledge that Rob and I gained today and use it to their advantage when they fish the Norton tourney tomorrow.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Marcia will kill me but we actually had five. I thought the size limit for this lake was 13 and we had a number that were over 12 but under 13 that we threw back. Sorry sweety. If you aren't averaging 3.5 lbs per fish though you won't be near the top so you have to locate and catch the 17 inch or larger fish to do well at Portage. I look forward to concentrating on this lake next spring and learning the under water structure. It's a fantastic fishery for a NE Ohio lake.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

you'll love it in the spring, come early april its jerkbait heaven


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't wait till ice off. Austin knows how awesome it is that early. Catch lots of fish when snowing and sleeting, never seen anything like that. That is the only lake I seen bass chasing shad to top when it is cold and miserable like that.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

LOL.. and here is the funniest part of it all....every time I went to release a fish that wasn't 13", I looked over at Rob and asked....."Are you SURE that the minimum is 13" and not 12"?????" 
I'm _sure _ that you know that throwing back _ANY_ fish during a tourney when you don't even have your limit yet is just not a good feeling...
Oh well...like Rob had said in his earlier post, unless you are bringing in 14-15 pounds on Portage, your chances of being in the money are slim to none...
Still, it is kinda funny to look back and know that we could have at least weighed in with a limit of fish, even though they weren't biggies.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I think his confusion might be that wed night tourneys at Portage has a 13" limit... but the actual lake bass size limit is 12"...


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Reel Lady

If you dont have at least 10# your chances are not very good of getting in the money and lately 10# doesn't even get honorable mention. We had 10# 3 oz at the wed nite championship a week ago sun and made 7th (our normal spot, 1st out of the money)


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok i figured I'd clear up some of the confusion. We won that tournament with 16.85lbs and a big bass of 4.87 (I caught it too  ). Here are few pics and hopefully the names of Lecon and Houk can get a few more checks in the years to come. P.S Marcia (its e not i) lol no harm done, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Jameson! You're here on OGF!!!  I was really hoping that you would join us.  
Maybe we could hook up at Portage Lakes sometime (in the near future  ) Gosh, here it is October already...can you even believe it? 
Anyway.. hope all is well with you and your newly padded bank account  I'm so happy for you!
Marcia
P.S. sorry I goofed on the spelling of your name... lol


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah it took me a little while to find the site and now I'm hooked. I'd be more than happy to take you for a trip on portage, and I know you wanna hit long again and maybe we can arrange that too or hit em both in the same day and really have some fun. You have my number call me anytime and we'll set it up.


----------

